# How do YOUR bettas swim?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been watching my new guy swim around and he's so different from my previous bettas. I've had two VT's in the past and I didn't know better back then so I had them each in very small containers (I think my second one was in a 1/2 gallon or a little smaller). So they didn't have room to swim around- mostly just floating around. Sometimes Bert, my second one, would have a short burst of energy and swim at me flaring when I came up to his tank. hehe.
But now that I have my new guy in a much bigger tank, he swims around a lot. Sometimes he uses just his front fins (I don't know what they're called) to drift around, but he likes to swim kind of fast, too. He wiggles his butt and you can tell his tail is too big to really move like it's supposed to (he's a rosetail, I think, but his cup was labeled as a delta tail), but he wiggles his butt and he can move pretty fast. Sometimes he will swim up to the top, and then swim really quickly towards the bottom until he almost hits the gravel and then he turns his body sideways and swishes back up again. hehe.
What about all of your bettas? What kind of swimmers are they?


----------



## ukandy (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a 90 litre tank partioned for my two. They love having a fast swim and like yours swim up to breathe then shoot down. They also like cruising round relaxing just using their front fins


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Kudo loves to patrol the top of the tank, he'll swim back and forth really fast and then swish down to the bottom and back up. Spyro just swims lazily around, exploring his plants.*


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

Iv is a wiggle worm! He does his betta dance at the front of his tank, does a thorough investigation of every nook and cranny in his territory (which can take several minutes), then swims right up under his bubble nest (wherever it happens to be at the time) and surveys it like it's a Monet painting. Then, he starts his wiggle dance again. His tank faces my desk, where I'm usually doing something, so I think that's why he wiggles about at the front so much. lol He's a crowntail, and still growing out his fins, so his fins don't seem to slow him down, much. I rarely see him actually resting.

I love reading about other peoples' bettas' habits.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Teeney either glides from one corner to the other or when she sees me she wiggles and swims from the top to the bottom to the top to the bottom, etc.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I love to read these too ! Perseus is a great fish swimmer and you can tell he loves swimming ! He swims up and down and all around...lol He does the wiggle dance too when he sees me he comes to my side of the tank and wiggles his beautiful blue crowntail. I love when he changes directions real fast when he is swimming and also will just flutter his little fins when looking up at the top level of the water like he is looking for something to be up there, food maybe since that is where he is fed. He loves to swim though things like his cave and he just got a new rock decoration with two big holes in it so he is enjoying swimming though it now. So happy for him and for me too that he has plenty of room to swim and explore in his 5 gallon home and I get to watch. I also love that its a hexagon shape tank and I can see him from every angle !


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

My Unicorn would have to drag his heavy long fin tail... lol but if I'm feeding him.. he would just swim and swim in order to get the food. He's making it hard time for himself haha!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Sammy has always like to swim up and down, and pick up a burst of speed and wiggle his way to the top, and slowly go back down, and casually swim here and there around the tank, if he finds a comfy spot on his plant, or the leave of a plant, he rests his body against it, or just his fins, will ever so slightly be hanging off of the leave itself, it's so cute, and if he sees something that he wants to explore he zooms over to it, stops looks at it, then carefully makes a move closer, then if he changes his mind, goes back to his original resting spot..lol.._

_Now Sapphire, omg, where did this fish come from, he is so Hyper..he is always looking out the tank window, and then if I call his name he zips and zooms around like 2 or 3x and comes back to the window..lol..then he wil wrap his whole body around a plant and slither like a snake, and slowly creep around the leaves, and find something to flare at, a stone, another leave..lol..then he'll just let his ventrals hang on something and chill on it..then he will immediately zip and zoom around and rush to the top..wait a sec..take a breath and zoom back around..omg he is a superfish..lol..wow I couldnt imagine doing all that and not be tired..wow..._


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Hehe Sapphire sounds really funny!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> Hehe Sapphire sounds really funny!


He truly is..I am tryin to get a good video of him..butbwith all that zippin and zoomin I get blurrs..haha..still gonna try tho..funy thing is too he is the fish that I thought was not going to make it..he is my miracle fish:-D


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's a video of Fishie swimming: http://youtu.be/YvtP2nsmgD4
Yes, I changed his name again. lol


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hebswims like my Sammy does..uses his rear to really push all that finnage around...i noticed he doesnt have a hiding cave tho..


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm going to get him a cave for his 5 gallon which I'm about to start cycling... but maybe I'll just get him one now and move it over to the new tank with him when it's ready.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

He is such a gorgeous fishy!!..yea..just do that..have an xtra one..so yu can change decor from time to time..I love doin it that way for both my lil guys.


----------

